# Tadpole Care?



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

is there any articles or threads on tadpole care i have a few lamasi tads that are in water now


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

im pretty sure saurian has a good tad care article i know i saw a good thread the other day i will try and find it


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I wrote up how I do it at http://www.joshsfrogs.com/breeding.html


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry to kind of hijack your post masterbreed but:

josh
is it the java moss that allows you to not do water changes?
it says you dont to water changes does this mean you dont get rid of extra food and tadpole doo-doo?
you seem to have good success with your way and i would like an easier way to raise all these new tads also

oh and one more thing how many froglets do you keep in the 190oz. containers and how long till they outgrow it?

thanks


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> is it the java moss that allows you to not do water changes?


Partly. I don't overfeed them, they have lots of water (32 oz), temps stay pretty constant, etc.

I only add water as it evaporates (almost never during the summer and weekly during the winter) until they get front legs. Then I drain out all the water, add fresh and wait for them to climb out.



> oh and one more thing how many froglets do you keep in the 190oz. containers and how long till they outgrow it?


Another frogger told me about a european frogger wives tale that dart frog sexes can be influenced by keeping younger frogs in pairs. I don't know if it works or not, but I keep all froglets in pairs. As far as outgrowing, bigger is better, but you could keep pairs in these containers until they are adults. You should move the frogs into 10 gallon tanks as soon as possible though as bigger is always better.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

tanks josh that helped alot


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

ok thanks josh 
very helpful i wouldnt think of keeping a pair of adults in there but wasnt sure if the containers were only suitable for a couple months or so
im still getting the hang of feeding them so i sometimes have to do frequent water changes
thats pretty interesting about the about keeping pairs together that young it would be cool to see if it has any truth to it or if it is just a wives tale 
anyways thanks again


----------

